

How we’re trying to stay innovative as a 3.5 year old startup - francoismathieu
http://joel.is/post/84609383788/how-were-trying-to-stay-innovative-as-a-3-5-year-old

======
codeddesign
I don't think your a startup after 3 1/2 years ;)

~~~
francoismathieu
I don't think it has anything to do with time, but with this definition: An
organization formed to search for a repeatable and scalable business model.

Or Paul G.'s: startup = growth.

